

Book Review: Gusher of Lies by Robert Bryce - rglovejoy
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/07/books/07book.html?ex=1362546000&en=8185e8b543ec71be&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
daniel-cussen
_This article has been revised to reflect the following correction:

Correction: March 11, 2008 The Books of The Times review in Weekend on Friday,
about “Gusher of Lies: The Dangerous Delusions of ‘Energy Independence,’ ”
misstated the author’s surname at several points, and a description of an
online excerpt from the book misstated his surname as well. As the review
noted elsewhere, he is Robert Bryce, not Bruce or Boyce. The bibliographical
capsule with the review misidentified the publisher. It is PublicAffairs, not
Basic Books._

------
jamesbritt
I was hoping to see the book review here.

